# دليل شركات الطيران الجديد



## سامح الفيومى (27 يوليو 2009)

يوجد بالدليل 84 شركة طيران خاصه على موقع وزارة الطيران المدنى بالضغط على اي شركه يظهر لكن تفاصيل الشركه مثل العنوان والتليفون ورئيس الشركه وهكذا

http://www.civilaviation.gov.eg/HTML/WEB-ARABIC/COPMANY/COMP-AR.html


----------



## سامح الفيومى (27 يوليو 2009)

ارجو من الله ان تعم الفائده وعلى من يتصل باحد الشركات ويجد بها فرصة عمل فلا يبخل بكتابة اسم الشركه وشروط الوظيفه المطلوبه


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (27 يوليو 2009)

الللللللللللللللف شكر يا باشمهندس


----------



## م/ مصطفي (27 يوليو 2009)

*بــــارك الله فيك اخي و صديقـي العزيـز / ســامح 

جزاك الله كل خيـر 
*


----------



## أمير صبحي (29 يوليو 2009)

شكرا أخي المهندس سامح 



الرابط من الموقع الحكومي لوزارة الطيران المدني 

ومن ثم تحمل هذه الوظائف طابع خاص ولو كانت الشركات خاصة 





بارك الله فيك ...





أكرر شكري


لك تحياتي 



​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (30 يوليو 2009)

اشكر كل من ساهم فى رفع الروح المعنويه للمهندسين


----------



## cicinhodu16 (5 أغسطس 2009)

merci bcp frere


----------



## بدري علي (7 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم


بوركت أخي............................................... 
وجزاك الله خيرا​*


----------



## haytham9d (15 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------

